# Thunder Equipment Launchers



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I just got a Thunder 500 launcher and just wanted to say that if you have been debating about getting one, pull the trigger! I am very impressed with all facets of the unit including durability, height and distance of throw and sound. I have seen a level of excitement in the dogs that I just didn't see with wingers and primers. Very impressed.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I will second the above. I got two THunder 200s and love them


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

I just installed the 7th can of mapp gas in both of my Thunder 1000's. At approx 600 shots per can, I have over 3,600 shots through them. Still going strong! Thank you Doug and Danielle - Thunder Equipment.


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> I just got a Thunder 500 launcher and just wanted to say that if you have been debating about getting one, pull the trigger! I am very impressed with all facets of the unit including durability, height and distance of throw and sound. I have seen a level of excitement in the dogs that I just didn't see with wingers and primers. Very impressed.[/QUOTE
> 
> Has anyone had experience setting the cam timing on a Thunder 200 launcher? I have tried using their instructions with no success. There must be something I just do not get. Any suggestions?


----------



## russhardy (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone had experience setting the cam timing on a Thunder 200 launcher? I have tried using their instructions with no success. There must be something I just do not get. Any suggestions?

I've tinkered with a 500 and adjusted it (it fell off the back of a truck and needed some attention). I called Doug and he talked me through it - I'd suggest doing the same. In the 500 there was an adjustment to a metal band required. It needed to be either made to have more tension or less tension depending on what was going on. Not sure if the 200 is set up the same way. Also, if the batteries are dying the timing will be off in my 500.

As for their effectiveness - I think they make for a very exciting mark for the dog.


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

I just found someone in my area who has a Thunder 200 launcher. I took mine to him and within a few minutes he showed me how to set my timer. Works great now. I think I will be able to do it next time it needs it. Thanks.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Its all in the relationship of cam and micro switch......


----------



## Goosklr (Feb 24, 2014)

Did you buy one yet? I am looking into the 200 and also want to buy the 100. Post up a review of it when you get it running good.


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

Goosklr said:


> Did you buy one yet? I am looking into the 200 and also want to buy the 100. Post up a review of it when you get it running good.


I've got two of them. I think the problem that I had in the beginning was not an inferior product, but the lack of information about adjustments. Since I worked them out, they are working great. I suggest you buy one...


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

How are the throws with them? Are they like Bumper boys and they shoot so fast its hard for a dog to mark them at a distance? I have two wingers right now and I'm unsure if I should get another winger or a thunder launcher.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I have bumper boys and recently purchased a thunder 500. I think it is much better than the bumper boy in every way.
What I like best is you can control the distance it shoots from the launcher by how soon you press the transmitter.
I bought Avery streamers for the bumpers that come with it and added white tape streamers. That makes for a much better throw and 
boy does it get the dogs going. Couldn't be happier with mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

logy said:


> How are the throws with them? Are they like Bumper boys and they shoot so fast its hard for a dog to mark them at a distance? I have two wingers right now and I'm unsure if I should get another winger or a thunder launcher.


Unlike the Bumper Boy, you can remotely adjust the throwing distance by varying the time between cocking the launcher and actually shooting (as long as you have enough MAPP gas in the cylinder). Also, with this launcher, you have more that one throw and that takes some of the time out of reloading (2 or 5 shots).


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Does any one have problems with other bumpers than the one being shot falling off. Happens frequently to me.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pupknuckle said:


> Does any one have problems with other bumpers than the one being shot falling off. Happens frequently to me.


Yea Bob, every now and then.especially if whoever reloads them gets the streamers tangled.Other than that without streamers I have never run into that.If the bumpers are loose on the turret you can add some tape or a thin film of silicone on the bumper to tighten them up. Jim


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Jim. It's not a streamer problem, but bumpers do fit rather loosely


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

With the old bumpers you could heat the ends of the bumpers till they were pliable and mold them with your hands (with gloves on) to tighten them up.


----------

